# KANSAS!



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Headed back to western Kansas for 10 days on Friday. Missed drawing a tag last year so really looking forward to getting back out there. Breaking camp in the UP in the morning after 3 weeks of hunting the big woods. Stopping to see the wife and the dogs for a couple days before heading west. Damn it's nice being retired!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Can't wait to see what ya kill Ron good luck and enjoy retirement! Seems ya are!


----------



## rockafed13 (12 mo ago)

Good luck! I will be in eastern Kansas free lancing it. First trip out there for me


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Prick!! Lol

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

buckguts1970 said:


> Prick!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


😆😆😆


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Update….deer numbers are down a bit out here in western Kansas. Very dry drought like conditions. Have seen several shooters with a couple high 150s in our scouting. All our blinds and cameras are set. Waiting for the Wednesday opener. 8 degrees with a SSW wind predicted for weds am.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

MrFysch said:


> Update….deer numbers are down a bit out here in western Kansas. Very dry drought like conditions. Have seen several shooters with a couple high 150s in our scouting. All our blinds and cameras are set. Waiting for the Wednesday opener. 8 degrees with a SSW wind predicted for weds am.


Man that seems cold for Kansas! I have only been twice for upland hunting but once was jan and once was late dec. Both times we had highs in 50's. 

I have been reading about the droughts out there. Have you been seeing many pheasats or quail? We are thinking of changing to another region when we go in January this year 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Not very many pheasants out west this year from what I am seeing. 8 degrees is the morning temp. It will warm to the 40s. Has been in the 50s and 60s everyday I have been here


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Saw lots of big bucks today driving around some of the country out here today. Lots of chasing still going on out here. Saw a bruiser pushing 190 in a spot that I have permission on along with several in the 40s and 50s. Has me thinking.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Good luck to you, Kansas was always fun but I've only hunted the east side.


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck to all you M-S ers hunting the gun opener tomorrow. Drove all night to get here this morning. Hunting in SE side of the state. Blessed to have two opening days this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck everyone! I bow hunted Kansas doe for first time this year what an awesome state. Love that country! Looking forward to some pics


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well another fun year in Kansas. Had my sights set high this year. Had many opportunities but never pulled the trigger on a Kansas giant. Severe drought this year caused most of the big bucks to have broken racks. Several encounters with 4 and 5 year Olds that were just to bad of shape. Several target bucks just never came into range. Made some incredible stalks. Saw at least 25 bucks while hunting. Shot 2 yokes. Partner shot a old buck first morning. I sat a guy from the UP in my favorite spot saturday morning and as luck would have it...a power company employee checking powerlines after Friday's 60 mph dustorm, ran
















several bucks including a great old 10ptr right to him. Overall a great trip as always, can't wait to return to western Kansas!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice job on the yotes. Nice buck your partner shot as well. When does Kansas rifle end? Hopefully you draw a tag next year


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

It ends this weekend. The drought situation in western Kansas is alarming this year. Hopefully things turn around fast. Talking to several farmers it could be game over for alot of them if things don't change soon.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice hunt! How was the Turkey situation out there?


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Turkeys and pheasants were way down


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

MrFysch said:


> It ends this weekend. The drought situation in western Kansas is alarming this year. Hopefully things turn around fast. Talking to several farmers it could be game over for alot of them if things don't change soon.


That’s never good to hear especially ones way of making a living. Hopefully they get some much needed moisture and next summer isn’t bad on them.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Apparently not everyone had trouble finding a trophy deer in Kansas this year. Fort Riley, crossbow kill, green score 218







"

This buck was killed by decoy customer of mine on his lease...


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Those are dandies for sure!


----------

